# Inter in vendita. Ufficiale. Marotta conferma.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Speriamo li condizionino eccome, soprattutto gli stipendi non pagati.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo CNC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Puahahahah che sfigati.

Dove sono tutti quelli del "la potenza di suning".

Altro che "sponsorizzazioni fittizie" ed invidie varie


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ahhahahaha, la potenza di Suning ha finito per schiacciare loro stessi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Ma solo a me sembra un prezzo esagerato per la maggioranza del Inter? Sopratutto in questo periodo Covid e sempre senza stadio di proprieta.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.


----------



## Devil man (13 Gennaio 2021)

che sfigatelli i mei nati dopo e deformi


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.


Chissà se basterà questa vendita a salvare il signor Suning o se fra qualche mese sparirà pure lui come Jack Ma...


----------



## Devil man (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.



per me dopo la notizia del capo Alibaba si sono pisciati sotto...se no non capisco il motivo di tale vendita...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2021)

Di questioni economiche legate alle proprietà delle squadre non capisco niente: qualcuno può spiegare la situazione in poche parole?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chissà se basterà questa vendita a salvare il signor Suning o se fra qualche mese sparirà pure lui come Jack Ma...





Devil man ha scritto:


> per me dopo la notizia del capo Alibaba si sono pisciati sotto...



Già.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chissà se basterà questa vendita a salvare il signor Suning o se fra qualche mese sparirà pure lui come Jack Ma...



infatti questo si sta defecando sotto, mai vista una vendita cosi lampo 
un po sono preoccuapto per lo stadio, perchè sicuramente ci saranno ritardi


----------



## Djerry (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Questa novità ha comunque un valore enorme, perché riscrive completamente la letteratura, spesso incompetente, di questi anni recenti.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Per lo stadio può cambiare tutto.

Non è detto che una nuova proprietà (nuova, non con i soliti noti dietro) dia l'ok per fare uno stadio unico.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Dura non lasciarsi condizionare quando si vendono condizionatori...


----------



## sunburn (13 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra un prezzo esagerato per la maggioranza del Inter? Sopratutto in questo periodo Covid e sempre senza stadio di proprieta.


Il prezzo sembra anche a me esagerato. 
Però, guardando i settori in cui è attiva BC, non penso che abbiano subito danni dalla pandemia. Anzi!


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Di questioni economiche legate alle proprietà delle squadre non capisco niente: qualcuno può spiegare la situazione in poche parole?


Xi Jinping 'sta riportando all'ovile tutti i grandi imprenditori (semi) privati che si sono ingranditi negli ultimi anni per ribadire la leadership del partito comunista.

Se ubbidisci in silenzio forse ti salvi, se no sparisci nel nulla in qualche tombino.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Ahi Ahi.
Ma i giocatori avranno voglia di vincerle, le partite, senza manco avere gli stipendi pagati?


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lo stadio può cambiare tutto.
> 
> Non è detto che una nuova proprietà (nuova, non con i soliti noti dietro) dia l'ok per fare uno stadio unico.


Mah, io ormai sono rassegnato. Lo stadio o sarà insieme o non sarà e resteremo entrambi a San Siro per la gioia del Saladino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahi Ahi.
> Ma i giocatori avranno voglia di vincerle, le partite, senza manco avere gli stipendi pagati?



Giocheranno per amore e per l’orgoglio di restaurare il mito della Grande Inda.


----------



## malos (13 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra un prezzo esagerato per la maggioranza del Inter? Sopratutto in questo periodo Covid e sempre senza stadio di proprieta.



Immagino il prezzo sia comprensivo dei vari debiti.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Giocheranno per amore e per l’orgoglio di restaurare il mito della Grande Inda.



Ahahah 
Vedrai che fuggi fuggi.
Romelu, non è che comunque ti farebbe piacere rimanere a Milano?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah
> Vedrai che fuggi fuggi.
> Romelu, non è che comunque ti farebbe piacere rimanere a Milano?



Esatto, sarebbe benvenuto il bisonte bisunto.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah
> Vedrai che fuggi fuggi.
> Romelu, non è che comunque ti farebbe piacere rimanere a Milano?



Magari Lukaku!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il prezzo sembra anche a me esagerato.
> Però, guardando i settori in cui è attiva BC, non penso che abbiano subito danni dalla pandemia. Anzi!



Mi riferivo al danno della pandemia per quanto riguarda il calcio. Senza tifosi allo stadio il buco finanziaro cresce notevolmente, anche a livello di merchandising dovrebbe esistrere un effetto (perche a comprare una maglietta a 100€ che porti solo a casa?). Anche l'uscita nella fase gironi della Champions a livello finanziario é tutto fuorche positiva.


Se non vincono lo scudetto, questi finiscono la stagione con un saldo negativo spaventoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.



Detesto l'inter, ma sta cosa è vergognosa dai..

Comunque oh, in 10gg hanno trovato chi la compra e la paga bene...solo il nano di melma ci ha fatto penare due anni..giusto il tempo di demolire bene la rosa...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Un po’ godo  la potenza di suning 
Poi penso a che schifo fanno i cinesi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque dai, siamo solidali...

Folza Inda!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un po’ godo  la potenza di suning
> Poi penso a che schifo fanno i cinesi..



Belle figure sti cinesi nel calcio milanese oh...yogurt li sparito in un tombino, Suning che dalla mattina alla sera vende tutto...

come dire, proprio due cinesate


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahahah che sfigati.
> 
> Dove sono tutti quelli del "la potenza di suning".
> 
> Altro che "sponsorizzazioni fittizie" ed invidie varie



.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

Con tutti i tagli che devono fare, il giocatore più forte che deve rimanergli è Kolarov


----------



## kipstar (13 Gennaio 2021)

devo dire che questa cosa potrebbe essere destabilizzante e quindi potrei rivedere il mio pronostico "scudetto-nati dopo"....


----------



## hakaishin (13 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Belle figure sti cinesi nel calcio milanese oh...yogurt li sparito in un tombino, Suning che dalla mattina alla sera vende tutto...
> 
> come dire, proprio due cinesate


Ma sono cinesi che potevi aspettarti? Solo gli interisti potevano cascarci e parlare di potenza di suning che se vuole si compra Juve Milan e tutta la serie a e la mette in giardino  poi vai a vedere e ad esempio fatturano tipo 1/25 di exor 
Loro erano quelli di modric e Messi...
Hanno solo sfruttato l’Inter per avere visibilità in Europa ma hanno fallito miseramente e ora sono in disgrazia ( avevo letto di affari sbagliati e disastri immobiliari) e devono rendere conto al partito come tutti in Cina.
Non c’è peggio che avere i cinesi in casa al giorno d’oggi


----------



## koti (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahi Ahi.
> Ma i giocatori avranno voglia di vincerle, le partite, senza manco avere gli stipendi pagati?



Se domenica perdono avrebbero i ladri attaccati al culo e noi potremmo andare a +6, mentalmente potrebbero scoppiare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me sembra un prezzo esagerato per la maggioranza del Inter? Sopratutto in questo periodo Covid e sempre senza stadio di proprieta.



Esatto, praticamente siamo in linea col miliardo che pretende Berlusconi per il Milan, robe folli. Figuriamoci per l'inter il cui blasone vale un decimo del Milan!

Lavatrici pure qua mi sa


----------



## Mika (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con tutti i tagli che devono fare, il giocatore più forte che deve rimanergli è Kolarov



Si troveranno nella nostra situazione, solo che il loro monte ingaggi è abnorme rispetto al nostro e i loro debiti sono alti. Quindi se il fondo europeo farà stile Elliot (cosa scontata essendo un fondo che rimette in sesto asset aziendali e poi rivende) si troveranno a vendere tutti i pezzi pregiati, ed essendo oltretutto 26+ anni in molti sarà un estate bruttissima. Oltre al blocco mercato durante la trattativa. Ne sappiamo qualcosa. Mettici gli stipendi in arretrato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per lo stadio può cambiare tutto.
> 
> Non è detto che una nuova proprietà (nuova, non con i soliti noti dietro) dia l'ok per fare uno stadio unico.



Se a quanto pare ... tra i soci o consulenti di BC partner c'è un certo D'avanzo...... secondo me il giro è stato quasi opposto.
A qualcuno fa gran gola la speculazione legata al nuovo stadio e soprattutto al nuovo quartiere, questi hanno visto qualche difficoltà da parte di Suning per via delle questioni politiche interni cinesi e si sono attivati per mettere insieme una cordata che più che all'Inter, sia interessata al progetto del nuovo stadio e del nuovo quartiere.

In altra parole, questi si stanno comprando la loro fetta di partecipazione al progetto più che comprare l'Inter che è quasi un acquisto accessorio, per quanto oneroso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma sono cinesi che potevi aspettarti? Solo gli interisti potevano cascarci e parlare di potenza di suning che se vuole si compra Juve Milan e tutta la serie a e la mette in giardino  poi vai a vedere e ad esempio fatturano tipo 1/25 di exor
> Loro erano quelli di modric e Messi...
> Hanno solo sfruttato l’Inter per avere visibilità in Europa ma hanno fallito miseramente e ora sono in disgrazia ( avevo letto di affari sbagliati e disastri immobiliari) e devono rendere conto al partito come tutti in Cina.
> Non c’è peggio che avere i cinesi in casa al giorno d’oggi



Ma se abbiamo dimaionese che si bagna ogni volta che pensa alla nuova via della seta....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se a quanto pare ... tra i soci o consulenti di BC partner c'è un certo D'avanzo...... secondo me il giro è stato quasi opposto.
> A qualcuno fa gran gola la speculazione legata al nuovo stadio e soprattutto al nuovo quartiere, questi hanno visto qualche difficoltà da parte di Suning per via delle questioni politiche interni cinesi e si sono attivati per mettere insieme una cordata che più che all'Inter, sia interessata al progetto del nuovo stadio e del nuovo quartiere.
> 
> In altra parole, questi si stanno comprando la loro fetta di partecipazione al progetto più che comprare l'Inter che è quasi un acquisto accessorio, per quanto oneroso.



La stessa identica cosa che ho pensato io.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se a quanto pare ... tra i soci o consulenti di BC partner c'è un certo D'avanzo...... secondo me il giro è stato quasi opposto.
> A qualcuno fa gran gola la speculazione legata al nuovo stadio e soprattutto al nuovo quartiere, questi hanno visto qualche difficoltà da parte di Suning per via delle questioni politiche interni cinesi e si sono attivati per mettere insieme una cordata che più che all'Inter, sia interessata al progetto del nuovo stadio e del nuovo quartiere.
> 
> In altra parole, questi si stanno comprando la loro fetta di partecipazione al progetto più che comprare l'Inter che è quasi un acquisto accessorio, per quanto oneroso.



Concordo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo



Zio Zosimo è sempre sul pezzo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Esatto, praticamente siamo in linea col miliardo che pretende Berlusconi per il Milan, robe folli. Figuriamoci per l'inter il cui blasone vale un decimo del Milan!
> 
> Lavatrici pure qua mi sa



Mah, non direi, la cifra si riferisce ala valore del 100% del bene e non della parte che sta acquisendo BC Partners da quello che ho capito.
Se la Roma è stata venduta a 540 milioni, ci sta che l'Inter sia venduta sulla base di un valore di 750.


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Belle figure sti cinesi nel calcio milanese oh...yogurt li sparito in un tombino, Suning che dalla mattina alla sera vende tutto...
> 
> come dire, proprio due cinesate



Fammi dare una tiratina d'orecchie a diversi del forum che pensavano ad un Suning colosso in grado di poter investire nel calcio e riportare a chissà quale gloria questa Inter, gli investimenti cinesi sono arrivati e tempo qualche anno sono spariti come spariscono molti di loro di tanto in tanto, lo abbiamo visto pure noi che di fatto siamo nelle mani di Elliott da quasi 4 anni, Elliott che ha preso il Milan e lo ha gestito in maniera totalmente opposta alla loro che hanno ridato valore immediato alla rosa prima di accorgersi di non avere niente in mano, nessuna vittoria, tanti debiti, costi spropositati e una pandemia ammazzacalcio.
Non so se l'intenzione fosse quella di cedere ora ma nel caso non lo fosse sarebbe un bel colpo, perché se non gli hanno dato solidità questi qui dopo tutti i soldi spesi e sperperati come potranno farlo altri appena arrivati se non attraverso l'autofinanziamento che quando si parla di Inter significa mediocrità certa? loro avevano bisogno di una grande proprietà di spendaccioni come fu Moratti, se abbassano un pelo le aspettative rischiano addirittura di tracollare e perdere un botto di giocatori perché l'ambiente Inter è stupido, fumantino, esige di più, vuole di più e se annusa delle possibili vittorie queste nel caso non arrivassero sarebbero la loro fine e non puoi assolutamente ammazzarli arrivato quasi alla vittoria finale come quest'anno dove lo scudetto sembra una pura formalità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2021)

Mah.. Io sinceramente non avrei tutta questa convinzione che l'Inter sia in dismissione.
Il fatto che venga ceduta, non significa che lotteranno per la salvezza dall'oggi al domani. 

E noi che siamo nella stessa situazione dovremmo saperlo. 
Non sappiamo nulla, può essere che questi tra due anni vendono ancora, appena la situazione covid sarà rientrata e sarà partito il progetto stadio(che è tutt'altro che tramontato, anzi ci sono più probabilità adesso) e devono mantenere il valore patrimoniale alto oltre al taglio dei costi.
Quindi i vari Lukaku, Lautaro, Hakimi, De Vrij, Skriniar e Barella rimarranno o al massimo ne verrà ceduto solo uno,il problema sarà il resto della rosa, dove verranno tagliati tutti i vecchi stile Vidal, Kolarov ecc. e potrebbero trovarsi oltre a quei pochi buoni che hanno, una rosa di scappati di casa. 

E ripartiranno con un nuovo allenatore sicuramente. Conte con una proprietà del genere non rimarrà mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fammi dare una tiratina d'orecchie a diversi del forum che pensavano ad un Suning colosso in grado di poter investire nel calcio e riportare a chissà quale gloria questa Inter, gli investimenti cinesi sono arrivati e tempo qualche anno sono spariti come spariscono molti di loro di tanto in tanto, lo abbiamo visto pure noi che di fatto siamo nelle mani di Elliott da quasi 4 anni, Elliott che ha preso il Milan e lo ha gestito in maniera totalmente opposta alla loro che hanno ridato valore immediato alla rosa prima di accorgersi di non avere niente in mano, nessuna vittoria, tanti debiti, costi spropositati e una pandemia ammazzacalcio.
> Non so se l'intenzione fosse quella di cedere ora ma nel caso non lo fosse sarebbe un bel colpo, perché se non gli hanno dato solidità questi qui dopo tutti i soldi spesi e sperperati come potranno farlo altri appena arrivati se non attraverso l'autofinanziamento che quando si parla di Inter significa mediocrità certa? loro avevano bisogno di una grande proprietà di spendaccioni come fu Moratti, se abbassano un pelo le aspettative rischiano addirittura di tracollare e perdere un botto di giocatori perché l'ambiente Inter è stupido, fumantino, esige di più, vuole di più e se annusa delle possibili vittorie queste nel caso non arrivassero sarebbero la loro fine e non puoi assolutamente ammazzarli arrivato quasi alla vittoria finale come quest'anno dove lo scudetto sembra una pura formalità.



Esatto.

Questi rischiano sul serio di tornare ai tempi di Thohir, come livello. E in quel caso dovranno andarsi a nascondere per davvero.


----------



## UDG (13 Gennaio 2021)

Scusatemi, ma il fatto che siano venduti, non è una cosa positiva per loro, se questo fondo ha i soldi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma il fatto che siano venduti, non è una cosa positiva per loro, se questo fondo ha i soldi?



Un fondo non si metterebbe mai a fare le sponsorizzazioni farlocche che ha fatto Suning in questi anni, in cui iniettava botte di 70/80 milioni annui di capitale fresco nel bilancio indaista.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma il fatto che siano venduti, non è una cosa positiva per loro, se questo fondo ha i soldi?



Sti fondi non rappresentano mai niente di buono.

Basta vedere come siamo conciati noi. Tornati in alto, per ora, solo grazie alle intuizioni di Paolo e Zvone. Ma se vai a pesare il contributo dato dalla proprietà...


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Questi rischiano sul serio di tornare ai tempi di Thohir, come livello. E in quel caso dovranno andarsi a nascondere per davvero.



Beh di sicuro chi arriva non metterà 1€ per il mercato, sanno che possono competere anche con questi qui almeno per un altro anno ma poi sarà autofinanziamento nudo e crudo come è già da un po' di tempo, quindi uan cession uan acqujsto, ricordatevi che questi oltre ai mancati introiti derivanti dallo stadio hanno perso pure un botto di soldi non presi con il passaggio del turno (facile) in Champs, questo di sicuro li porterà a cedere almeno un giocatore importante sempre che qualcuno già quest'anno non si rompa le palle di tutta questa situazione e chieda di essere venduto.
Dal momento che spediscono Conte si sfanchiula tutto il progetto perché sarà un ridimensionamento cosmico, qualsiasi allenatore di provincia che arriverà verrà mangiato vivo.. io davvero penso che siano destinati ad un piccolo ridimensionamento perché vista l'Inter degli anni pre 2016 questa Inter è già la sua espansione massima, contender, finale di EL, Champs matematica, il campione davanti e un allenatore strapagato, cosa potrà arrivare poi? nulla, se gli va bene mantengono questi livelli ma non è detto, questi livelli di fatto non stanno portando trofei ma solo tanto casino e pressioni particolari.




A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Un fondo non si metterebbe mai a fare le sponsorizzazioni farlocche che ha fatto Suning in questi anni, in cui iniettava botte di 70/80 milioni annui di capitale fresco nel bilancio indaista.



Esatto


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti fondi non rappresentano mai niente di buono.
> 
> Basta vedere come siamo conciati noi. Tornati in alto, per ora, solo grazie alle intuizioni di Paolo e Zvone. Ma se vai a pesare il contributo dato dalla proprietà...



Esatto, questi fondi non si mettono di certo a fare grandi investimenti a fondo perduto. Prima devono tagliare i costi, semmai. 
Sono finiti i tempi dei Sensi, presidenti tifosi, o dei Berlusconi, presidenti tifosi per convenienza. 



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Mah.. Io sinceramente non avrei tutta questa convinzione che l'Inter sia in dismissione.
> Il fatto che venga ceduta, non significa che lotteranno per la salvezza dall'oggi al domani.
> 
> E noi che siamo nella stessa situazione dovremmo saperlo.
> ...



C'è solo un piccolo particolare, devono trovare chi glieli paghi, gli esuberi. 
Pensi che un Vidal preferisca svernare a Milano o per passione preferisca finire la carriera in qualche squadretta che lo paga la metà. 
Non sarà così facile, come non lo è stato per noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti fondi non rappresentano mai niente di buono.
> 
> Basta vedere come siamo conciati noi. Tornati in alto, per ora, solo grazie alle intuizioni di Paolo e Zvone. Ma se vai a pesare il contributo dato dalla proprietà...



Io come sapete non sono così critico verso la nostra proprietà: nella nostra situazione tragica hanno preso la via più logica, competenza e lavoro.
Siamo dove siamo perché si è scelta una strada e la si porta avanti, e Paolo è stato scelto non è qui a caso

Aggiungo una cosa..non faremo gli splendidi sul mercato, ma la nostra società è solidissima, anche in questo momento e con rossi da 200 milioni non siamo assolutamente in emergenza, mentre club come Real e Barca non sanno come pagare gli stipendi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh di sicuro chi arriva non metterà 1€ per il mercato, sanno che possono competere anche con questi qui almeno per un altro anno ma poi sarà autofinanziamento nudo e crudo come è già da un po' di tempo, quindi uan cession uan acqujsto, ricordatevi che questi oltre ai mancati introiti derivanti dallo stadio hanno perso pure un botto di soldi non presi con il passaggio del turno (facile) in Champs, questo di sicuro li porterà a cedere almeno un giocatore importante sempre che qualcuno già quest'anno non si rompa le palle di tutta questa situazione e chieda di essere venduto.
> Dal momento che spediscono Conte si sfanchiula tutto il progetto perché sarà un ridimensionamento cosmico, qualsiasi allenatore di provincia che arriverà verrà mangiato vivo.. io davvero penso che siano destinati ad un piccolo ridimensionamento perché vista l'Inter degli anni pre 2016 questa Inter è già la sua espansione massima, contender, finale di EL, Champs matematica, il campione davanti e un allenatore strapagato, cosa potrà arrivare poi? nulla, se gli va bene mantengono questi livelli ma non è detto, questi livelli di fatto non stanno portando trofei ma solo tanto casino e pressioni particolari.
> 
> 
> ...



Che poi quando si parla di “espansione massima” dici bene, perché questa è sempre stata l’Inda, tolto il ciclo di Herrera (7 anni, in cui hanno pesato ben altri fattori oltre al livello tecnico della squadra, mia firma docet) e il ciclo post-Calciopoli (nato grazie ad una prescrizione, altrimenti se fossero stati puniti come avrebbero dovuto e come le intercettazioni hanno dimostrato, si sarebbero dimenticati quel ciclo nato grazie all’aver sciacallato la rosa dei gobbi e aver penalizzato noi, che peraltro eravamo già in parola con Ibra perché venisse da noi, e con un’Inda penalizzata -ed era il minimo che avrebbero meritato- come noi di sicuro non sarebbe andato da loro).

Praticamente tolti sette anni negli anni ‘60 e 4 anni nella seconda metà dei 2000 l’Inda è sempre stata questa, tappezzeria in Champions (molti sottovalutano questo dato, ma dal post 1972 -quando arrivarono in finale passando agli ottavi grazie ad una vergogna come quella delle luci di Marsiglia solo che noi siamo stati giustamente puniti per Marsiglia, mentre loro hanno addirittura cambiato le regole UEFA che non prevedevano la responsabilità oggettiva dei club e hanno fatto forzosamente ripetere la partita per una lattina accartocciata che ha colpito Bonimba- hanno giocato meno finali di Champions di Porto, Nottingham Forrest, Amburgo, Steaua Bucarest, Olympique Marsiglia e squadrette simili, questo la dice lunga sul livello, sulla “dimensione” dell’Inda), uno scudetto ogni due o tre lustri se va bene, e un ruolo da protagonisti nell’Europa minore.

Questa è sempre stata l’Inda, tranne che in undici anni (spalmati tra i ‘60 e i 2000) su 113 anni di storia. Altro che top club. L’Inda è molto più vicina a club come Dortmund, Benfica, OM & Co come storia, con club come Real, noi, Liverpool, Bayern, Barcellona e la stessa Juve (che avrà pure una CL in meno ma ha fatto nove finali, piaccia o no è segno di continuità ai livelli più alti) ha ben poco a che vedere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Si legge tra le righe che sta venendo giu tutto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Esatto, questi fondi non si mettono di certo a fare grandi investimenti a fondo perduto. Prima devono tagliare i costi, semmai.
> Sono finiti i tempi dei Sensi, presidenti tifosi, o dei Berlusconi, presidenti tifosi per convenienza.
> 
> 
> ...



Vero anche questo, tuttavia Vidal viene da Barcellona e Inter, un posto nell'everton di turno lo trova.


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ovviamente fino a quando eravamo solo noi ad essere proprietà di un fondo, si parlava di "gestione al minimo", "fondo che vuol soltanto speculare", "Elliott che guarda solo ai bilanci". Dovessero passare sotto un fondo anche loro, ecco che magicamente sui media si tratterà di "operazione lungimirante" ed ovviamente il loro sarà il fondo più bello del mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahahah che sfigati.
> 
> Dove sono tutti quelli del "la potenza di suning".
> 
> Altro che "sponsorizzazioni fittizie" ed invidie varie



i soldi suning li ha sempre messi, e tanti. ora gli han chiuso i rubinetti e vende in 1 mese. e li prendiamo anche per il culo?

avercene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i soldi suning li ha sempre messi, e tanti. ora gli han chiuso i rubinetti e vende in 1 mese. e li prendiamo anche per il culo?
> 
> avercene.




Hanno speso tutti sti soldi per essere allo stesso livello del Milan del rabbino ahahahahahaha.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hanno speso tutti sti soldi per essere allo stesso livello del Milan del rabbino ahahahahahaha.



questa non è colpa di suning ma di chi li ha spesi. inoltre stessi livelli sportivi forse. ma guarda il fatturato....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa non è colpa di suning ma di chi li ha spesi. inoltre stessi livelli sportivi forse. ma guarda il fatturato....



Sto proprio dicendo che è un’aggravante enorme che il Milan abbia chiuso il gap con loro nonostante un fatturato come quello che abbiamo noi attualmente (e ci credo, con otto anni fuori dalla CL... vorrò vedere che fatturato avremo quando saremo in CL da tre anni consecutivi come loro adesso).

C’è poco da fare, perdenti sempre e comunque.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i soldi suning li ha sempre messi, e tanti. ora gli han chiuso i rubinetti e vende in 1 mese. e li prendiamo anche per il culo?
> 
> avercene.



Vero.

Ai cinesi gli interisti gli devono solo dire grazie. In pochi anni hanno raddoppiato il fatturato, speso tanto e son arrivati a comprare giocatori di 70 mln ed a permettersi di ingaggiare un allenatore a 12 mln. Se le cose non hanno funzionato non è certo colpa di Suning. 

Se vendono lo fanno per evitare di finire nei gulag cinesi. Tra vendere o sparire direi che la scelta è ovvia.


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me dopo la notizia del capo Alibaba si sono pisciati sotto...se no non capisco il motivo di tale vendita...



Sicuramente è così... ne hanno colpito un paio per educare tutti gli altri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ai cinesi gli interisti gli devono solo dire grazie. In pochi anni hanno raddoppiato il fatturato, speso tanto e son arrivati a comprare giocatori di 70 mln ed a permettersi di ingaggiare un allenatore a 12 mln. Se le cose non hanno funzionato non è certo colpa di Suning.
> 
> Se vendono lo fanno per evitare di finire nei gulag cinesi. Tra vendere o sparire direi che la scelta è ovvia.



Senza De Vrij già comprato dall’Inda che procura all’Inda il rigore decisivo contro la Lazio per tornare in CL (a proposito del filone “onestà”: chissà cosa direbbero se fossimo tornati noi in CL in quel modo) non so cosa ne sarebbe stato di loro, negli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.



Lo sono sempre stati, sono più di duemila anni che impestano il mondo già dalla peste antonina del 165 d.C.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza De Vrij già comprato dall’Inda che procura all’Inda il rigore decisivo contro la Lazio per tornare in CL (a proposito del filone “onestà”: chissà cosa direbbero se fossimo tornati noi in CL in quel modo) non so cosa ne sarebbe stato di loro, negli ultimi tre anni.



Onestamente non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto. Il percorso di crescita era già implementato. Tanto è vero che presero Marotta appena si liberò dai gobbi. La nostra fortuna è che Conte sia entrato all'Inter dicendo "io sò io e voi nun siete un ***.." e comportandosi come una tredicenne mestruata. Senza il covid e senza lo stop del governo l'Inter sarebbe diventato un club molto importante. Che on vuol dire vincente eh.

Meglio per noi che abbiano sbagliato tanti giocatori, che Conte sia un separato in casa e che ora con l'abbandono di Suning si trovino in una situazione veramente pericolosa: con una rosa vecchia, con tanti giocatori bolliti e strapagati, con tanti sponsor che li abbandoneranno e tanti debiti che la nuova proprietà vorrà sicuramente ridurre.

Perciò dico sempre che dobbiamo ringraziare Maldini che con un casco di banane per budget sta facendo miracoli.


----------



## Raryof (13 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Ai cinesi gli interisti gli devono solo dire grazie. In pochi anni hanno raddoppiato il fatturato, speso tanto e son arrivati a comprare giocatori di 70 mln ed a permettersi di ingaggiare un allenatore a 12 mln. Se le cose non hanno funzionato non è certo colpa di Suning.
> 
> Se vendono lo fanno per evitare di finire nei gulag cinesi. Tra vendere o sparire direi che la scelta è ovvia.



Non capisco perché dovrebbero star tranquilli ora, questa squadra può arrivare in Champions quest'anno e pure il prossimo ma se chi verrà dopo non spenderà 40 mln per Hakimi o 70 per Lubamba sarà ovviamente un bel passo indietro quindi l'unica via che potranno prendere sarà quella dell'autofinanziamento, squadra bloccata in entrata e uscite importanti per fare mercato, è una situazione sicuramente diversa rispetto all'anno scorso o qualche anno prima, molte squadre erano assolutamente passive sul mercato e sul campo, non davano fastidio, adesso io davvero non so quanto ci sia di voluto in questa cessione ma pare davvero strano, solitamente quando vieni ceduto ad un fondo l'unica cosa che potrai fare per qualche anno sarà sgravare i costi e tagliare dove possibile, difficilmente riusciranno a non cedere Lautaro quest'estate e a tenere Conte, il dopo Conte poi chissà chi sarà, perché dovranno azzeccare l'allenatore adatto e non è facile.
L'eredità che lasciano i cinesozzi non è il massimo, c'è molto da tagliare e da "mantenere", mantenere questo livello è dura perché ripeto di spese ne hanno fatte e hanno fatto all-in su tutti gli obbiettivi, la squadra non è giovanissima e ci sono tanti giocatorizavorra da sbolognare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Onestamente non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto. Il percorso di crescita era già implementato. Tanto è vero che presero Marotta appena si liberò dai gobbi. La nostra fortuna è che Conte sia entrato all'Inter dicendo "io sò io e voi nun siete un ***.." e comportandosi come una tredicenne mestruata. Senza il covid e senza lo stop del governo l'Inter sarebbe diventato un club molto importante. Che on vuol dire vincente eh.
> 
> Meglio per noi che abbiano sbagliato tanti giocatori, che Conte sia un separato in casa e che ora con l'abbandono di Suning si trovino in una situazione veramente pericolosa: con una rosa vecchia, con tanti giocatori bolliti e strapagati, con tanti sponsor che li abbandoneranno e tanti debiti che la nuova proprietà vorrà sicuramente ridurre.
> 
> Perciò dico sempre che dobbiamo ringraziare Maldini che con un casco di banane per budget sta facendo miracoli.



Si ma per dire, senza CL costante non avrebbero mai avuto i soldi per comprare Gonde. È quello il punto. Conte voleva un progetto vincente, già se l’Inda fosse rimasta fuori dalla CL con l’Empoli nel 2019 addio Conte, sarebbe stato un bagno di sangue quell’Estate, figuriamoci se non ci fossero rientrati manco l’anno prima.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché dovrebbero star tranquilli ora, questa squadra può arrivare in Champions quest'anno e pure il prossimo ma se chi verrà dopo non spenderà 40 mln per Hakimi o 70 per Lubamba sarà ovviamente un bel passo indietro quindi l'unica via che potranno prendere sarà quella dell'autofinanziamento, squadra bloccata in entrata e uscite importanti per fare mercato, è una situazione sicuramente diversa rispetto all'anno scorso o qualche anno prima, molte squadre erano assolutamente passive sul mercato e sul campo, non davano fastidio, adesso io davvero non so quanto ci sia di voluto in questa cessione ma pare davvero strano, solitamente quando vieni ceduto ad un fondo l'unica cosa che potrai fare per qualche anno sarà sgravare i costi e tagliare dove possibile, difficilmente riusciranno a non cedere Lautaro quest'estate e a tenere Conte, il dopo Conte poi chissà chi sarà, perché dovranno azzeccare l'allenatore adatto e non è facile.
> L'eredità che lasciano i cinesozzi non è il massimo, c'è molto da tagliare e da "mantenere", mantenere questo livello è dura perché ripeto di spese ne hanno fatte e hanno fatto all-in su tutti gli obbiettivi, la squadra non è giovanissima e ci sono tanti giocatorizavorra da sbolognare.



Esatto. 

Poi visto che sono più o meno al nostro livello adesso, con tutte quelle valanghe di soldi spesi, quando dovranno fare i conti con l’austerity, quella vera, ci sarà da ridere.

Basterebbe anche solo che partisse Lukaku.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché dovrebbero star tranquilli ora, questa squadra può arrivare in Champions quest'anno e pure il prossimo ma se chi verrà dopo non spenderà 40 mln per Hakimi o 70 per Lubamba sarà ovviamente un bel passo indietro quindi l'unica via che potranno prendere sarà quella dell'autofinanziamento, squadra bloccata in entrata e uscite importanti per fare mercato, è una situazione sicuramente diversa rispetto all'anno scorso o qualche anno prima, molte squadre erano assolutamente passive sul mercato e sul campo, non davano fastidio, adesso io davvero non so quanto ci sia di voluto in questa cessione ma pare davvero strano, solitamente quando vieni ceduto ad un fondo l'unica cosa che potrai fare per qualche anno sarà sgravare i costi e tagliare dove possibile, difficilmente riusciranno a non cedere Lautaro quest'estate e a tenere Conte, il dopo Conte poi chissà chi sarà, perché dovranno azzeccare l'allenatore adatto e non è facile.
> L'eredità che lasciano i cinesozzi non è il massimo, c'è molto da tagliare e da "mantenere", mantenere questo livello è dura perché ripeto di spese ne hanno fatte e hanno fatto all-in su tutti gli obbiettivi, la squadra non è giovanissima e ci sono tanti giocatorizavorra da sbolognare.




Si si, è così, infatti l'ho pure scritto. 

Quando dico che la nuova proprietà vorrà ridurre i debiti intedevo proprio ciò che hai scritto. Dubito che spenderanno 12 mln per un allenatore o 70 per un giocatore. Ho anche detto che la loro situazione è pericolante: bene o male Suning garantiva decine e decine di mln extra tra auto-sponsorizzazioni e sponsor cinesi. Che ora vedremo che fine faranno, specie l'accordo con Evergrande che dovrebbe sostiuire Pirelli.

Io dicevo che rimanendo Suning il loro percorso di crescita sarebbe proseguito. Mi spiego: dopo che spendi 12 mln per un allenatore è evidente che anche l'eventuale sostituto lo pagherai tanto. Idem se devi prendere un giocatore. Cioè con Suning erano arrivati, in termini economici, ad essere tra quei 15-20 club che potevano permettersi certi esborsi. Ora cambierà tutto. E per loro saranno cavoli amari. Dubito che la nuova proprietà sarà contenta di avere tanti debiti non prodotti dai nuovi soci. E ridurre tali costi non sarà facile: specie se hai una rosa composta da giocatori semifiniti come Vidal, Sanchez, Eriksen, Kolarov, Perisic, ecc.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Gennaio 2021)

2 cose:

1) chi sarebbero questi nuovi che la prendono? ne sapete qualcosa?

2) non è che influirà sullo stadio? e che ci sarà la solita proroga al duemilacredici?


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Gennaio 2021)

E ora spero che passino 10 anni come i nostri, perchè sono buono anche solo 5


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E ora spero che passino 10 anni come i nostri, perchè sono buono anche solo 5



Beh non è che i loro ultimi 10 siano stati tanto meglio dei nostri eh. Zeru tituli dal 2011, noi almeno una Supercoppetta inutile l’abbiamo vinta, loro manco quella. Insomma, è stata una lotta tra barboni, al massimo ci si può vantare di chi ha dormito nell’ostello migliore, nello scorso decennio.

E peraltro rischiamo pure di tornare a vincere prima di loro, pur avendo iniziato il nostro declino dopo di loro (noi smantellammo nel 2012, l’Inda colò a picco nel post-Triplete immediato) e pur avendo vinto l’ultimo scudetto dopo di loro. 

Ciononostante, auguro loro di arrivare a celebrare il trentennale del Triplete non solo senza nuove CL (questo è scontato, per un club che negli ultimi 45 anni ha meno presenze in finale di Champions della Steaua Bucarest, che di finali di Champions negli ultimi 45 anni ne ha giocate esattamente il doppio di quante ne ha giocate l’Inda), ma pure senza scudetti.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Gennaio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E ora spero che passino 10 anni come i nostri, perchè sono buono anche solo 5



Ciao core, se passano 5 anni come i nostri ci riprendono nel duemilamai, almeno finché avremo gente come Paolo in società.
Questi hanno speso per allenatore e giocatori, hanno cominciato il loro ciclo prima di noi, vanno in CL stabilmente da qualche anno, eppure ci sono dietro in tutto: mentalità, gioco, potenzialità.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



situazione drammatica se non peggio, visto anche che hanno una squadra piena di vecchi invendibili a cui il lauto ingaggio scade nel 2022 e oltre. Secondo me uno tra Hakimi, Skriniar e Lukaku lo dovranno venderei. Da una parte godo dall'altra aspettatevi l'ennesimo lustro in cui la Rube dominerà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> situazione drammatica se non peggio, visto anche che hanno una squadra piena di vecchi invendibili a cui il lauto ingaggio scade nel 2022 e oltre. Secondo me uno tra Hakimi, Skriniar e Lukaku lo dovranno venderei. Da una parte godo dall'altra aspettatevi l'ennesimo lustro in cui la Rube dominerà.



Si perché noi staremo a guardare, ovviamente. Forse non hai ben capito che il Milan sta tornando, ma qui mi tocca leggere milanisti che parlano dell’Inter come di unica possibile alternativa alla Rube.

Manco fossimo una Roma qualsiasi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ciao core, se passano 5 anni come i nostri ci riprendono nel duemilamai, almeno finché avremo gente come Paolo in società.
> Questi hanno speso per allenatore e giocatori, hanno cominciato il loro ciclo prima di noi, vanno in CL stabilmente da qualche anno, eppure ci sono dietro in tutto: mentalità, gioco, potenzialità.



E meno male, perché da alcune robe che leggo si capisce bene che stavamo precipitando in un vortice di mediocrità, prima della svolta di inizio 2020, che necessitava di essere cambiato subito.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh non è che i loro ultimi 10 siano stati tanto meglio dei nostri eh. Zeru tituli dal 2011, noi almeno una Supercoppetta inutile l’abbiamo vinta, loro manco quella. Insomma, è stata una lotta tra barboni, al massimo ci si può vantare di chi ha dormito nell’ostello migliore, nello scorso decennio.
> 
> E peraltro rischiamo pure di tornare a vincere prima di loro, pur avendo iniziato il nostro declino dopo di loro (noi smantellammo nel 2012, l’Inda colò a picco nel post-Triplete immediato) e pur avendo vinto l’ultimo scudetto dopo di loro.
> 
> Ciononostante, auguro loro di arrivare a celebrare il trentennale del Triplete non solo senza nuove CL (questo è scontato, per un club che negli ultimi 45 anni ha meno presenze in finale di Champions della Steaua Bucarest, che di finali di Champions negli ultimi 45 anni ne ha giocate esattamente il doppio di quante ne ha giocate l’Inda), ma pure senza scudetti.



Tutto giusto ma i nostri ultimi 10 anni, soprattutto in virtù dei nostri anni precedenti, sono ben peggiori degli ultimi dieci dell'Inter. Tralasciando la supercoppa vinta contro la Juve hanno sempre avuto una rosa più forte, più costosa, più ampia, non vincevamo un derby da non ricordavo quanto, abbiamo cambiato almeno 5 allenatori uno più mediocre dell'altro, abbiamo cambiato ventimila dirigenti.....presi in giro a destra e sinistra....
Per augurare dieci anni come i nostri intendo queste cose, questo viavai di gente e questa confusione che poi non ha portato mai a nulla e solo dall'anno scorso stiamo vedendo la luce.
Poi si può benissimo avere soldi e giocatori ma non vincere un tubo e capita, basta vedere Roma Napoli Lazio in italia anche se le loro coppette italiani o supercoppe a turno si vincono


----------



## vannu994 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> situazione drammatica se non peggio, visto anche che hanno una squadra piena di vecchi invendibili a cui il lauto ingaggio scade nel 2022 e oltre. Secondo me uno tra Hakimi, Skriniar e Lukaku lo dovranno venderei. Da una parte godo dall'altra aspettatevi l'ennesimo lustro in cui la Rube dominerà.



Secondo me no, premesso che se probabilmente non fosse per le direttive dello stato cinese suning avrebbe speso anche di più. Facile che se non vincono quest'anno ci saranno delle modifiche alla squadra che forse non li porteranno a grandi risultati nell'immediato. Però il fondo potrebbe comportarsi come ha fatto Elliot, se vanno a tagliare i maxi stipendi dei vecchi invendibili a loro va anche meglio, magari sostituendoli con Giovani di belle prospettive come stiamo facendo noi, certo li serve un DS bravo e non sempre va bene. La loro base di partenza è però di gran lunga migliore della nostra nel momento in cui è subentrato prima Yogurt e poi Elliot, perchè oggettivamente Lukaku, Lautaro, brozovic, barella, Hakimi, De vrij Skriniar, Bastoni mi sembrano tutto meno che scarsi e non hanno questi stipendi esagerati, se poco poco mandano via Ausilio che fa ridere sono a comunque a cavallo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, premesso che se probabilmente non fosse per le direttive dello stato cinese suning avrebbe speso anche di più. Facile che se non vincono quest'anno ci saranno delle modifiche alla squadra che forse non li porteranno a grandi risultati nell'immediato. Però il fondo potrebbe comportarsi come ha fatto Elliot, se vanno a tagliare i maxi stipendi dei vecchi invendibili a loro va anche meglio, magari sostituendoli con Giovani di belle prospettive come stiamo facendo noi, certo li serve un DS bravo e non sempre va bene. La loro base di partenza è però di gran lunga migliore della nostra nel momento in cui è subentrato prima Yogurt e poi Elliot, perchè oggettivamente Lukaku, Lautaro, brozovic, barella, Hakimi, De vrij Skriniar, Bastoni mi sembrano tutto meno che scarsi e non hanno questi stipendi esagerati, se poco poco mandano via Ausilio che fa ridere sono a comunque a cavallo.


Lukaku costa 7,5 milioni di euro netti, Hakimi cinque milioni, se dovranno fare i tagli questi due qui saranno a rischio eccome, dubito che li terranno.



DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma i nostri ultimi 10 anni, soprattutto in virtù dei nostri anni precedenti, sono ben peggiori degli ultimi dieci dell'Inter. Tralasciando la supercoppa vinta contro la Juve hanno sempre avuto una rosa più forte, più costosa, più ampia, non vincevamo un derby da non ricordavo quanto, abbiamo cambiato almeno 5 allenatori uno più mediocre dell'altro, abbiamo cambiato ventimila dirigenti.....presi in giro a destra e sinistra....
> Per augurare dieci anni come i nostri intendo queste cose, questo viavai di gente e questa confusione che poi non ha portato mai a nulla e solo dall'anno scorso stiamo vedendo la luce.
> Poi si può benissimo avere soldi e giocatori ma non vincere un tubo e capita, basta vedere Roma Napoli Lazio in italia anche se le loro coppette italiani o supercoppe a turno si vincono



Si ma era sempre un confronto tra mediocri, che l’Inda negli ultimi 10 anni sia stata mediamente più forte cambia poco, era comunque un confronto tra barboni, quello tra le due milanesi. Di fatto era una gara a chi era meno mediocre, un po’ come un barbone che prende per il culo un altro per essere riuscito a rimediare due notti in un pulcioso ostello mentre l’altro è rimasto all’addiaccio, questo era il tenore delle prese per il culo indaiste nei nostri confronti.

Di fatto siamo state più o meno entrambe alla pari nella mediocrità assoluta, un titolo in due dal 2011 è roba senza precedenti nella storia del calcio milanese.

Comunque vedremo, per loro sarebbe devastante se tornassimo a vincere prima di loro.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si perché noi staremo a guardare, ovviamente. Forse non hai ben capito che il Milan sta tornando, ma qui mi tocca leggere milanisti che parlano dell’Inter come di unica possibile alternativa alla Rube.
> 
> Manco fossimo una Roma qualsiasi.



Lo spero, collega milanista


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Gennaio 2021)

Si plana e si gode. La valutazione per una squadra media come loro, assolutamente non un top club, non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Gennaio 2021)

Il Governo gli ha chiesto rapidamente di rientrare senza tante storie......senno' esecuzione!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (13 Gennaio 2021)

cmq un'offerta per Hakimi facciamola in questo Gennaio


----------



## danjr (13 Gennaio 2021)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> cmq un'offerta per Hakimi facciamola in questo Gennaio



Per far la riserva a Davide? piuttosto Lukaku.,,,


----------



## vannu994 (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lukaku costa 7,5 milioni di euro netti, Hakimi cinque milioni, se dovranno fare i tagli questi due qui saranno a rischio eccome, dubito che li terranno.
> 
> Secondo me no, ce ne sono da tagliare prima dei pezzi grossi dai, Kolarov Vidal e compagnia bella. Già se Conte si trovasse un’altra squadra e con Spalletti che credo sia in scadenza spendono quanto tutto il nostro reparto difensivo. Ragazzi ma noi senza una champions da anni ci potevamo permettere di spendere 20M lordi per i portieri, non credo che l’Inter dovrà andare a tagliare sui più forti, anche perché non sarebbe un bel biglietto da visita diciamo. Siamo intellettualmente onesti dai, loro oggi sono molto più solidi di quanto non lo fossimo noi all’ultimo passaggio societario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Lukaku costa 7,5 milioni di euro netti, Hakimi cinque milioni, se dovranno fare i tagli questi due qui saranno a rischio eccome, dubito che li terranno.
> ...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Gennaio 2021)

"Potenza di Suning"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> "Potenza di Suning"



Da “la potenza di Suning” a “l’impotenza di Suning” il passo è stato pericolosamente breve...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta conferma le voci che danno la maggioranza dell'Inter vicina a passare al fondo BC per 750 mln di euro:"Suning sta valutando le opportunità nel rispetto del club. Il management sa di agire in un contesto societario molto solido. E queste voci non ci devono condizionare".



Spero la cina stia lontano dalla nostra vita.
In ogni contesto. 
Ovunque mettono mano è una fregatura.


----------



## vannu994 (13 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> vannu994 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Vedremo.
> ...


----------



## Goro (14 Gennaio 2021)

Nemmeno Elliott ha svenduto i suoi "asset" giocatori quindi credo non succederà nemmeno all'Inter perchè non avrebbe senso, porteranno a scadenza le cariatidi e ripartiranno con molta calma, quello sì


----------



## Igniorante (14 Gennaio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Lukaku costa 7,5 milioni di euro netti, Hakimi cinque milioni, se dovranno fare i tagli questi due qui saranno a rischio eccome, dubito che li terranno.
> ...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> vannu994 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Si però intanto, anche se non li vendi, vaglielo a spurgare a Lukaku e Hakimi che non rinforzerai più di tanto la rosa.
> ...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se a quanto pare ... tra i soci o consulenti di BC partner c'è un certo D'avanzo...... secondo me il giro è stato quasi opposto.
> A qualcuno fa gran gola la speculazione legata al nuovo stadio e soprattutto al nuovo quartiere, questi hanno visto qualche difficoltà da parte di Suning per via delle questioni politiche interni cinesi e si sono attivati per mettere insieme una cordata che più che all'Inter, sia interessata al progetto del nuovo stadio e del nuovo quartiere.
> 
> In altra parole, questi si stanno comprando la loro fetta di partecipazione al progetto più che comprare l'Inter che è quasi un acquisto accessorio, per quanto oneroso.



qualcuno bussi a Tronchetti provera. Toc Toc.... 

Poveri sfinteristi, stesso nostro percorso.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Questi rischiano sul serio di tornare ai tempi di Thohir, come livello. E in quel caso dovranno andarsi a nascondere per davvero.



purtroppo credo non accadrà, vedrai che questo fondo sarà abbastanza compassionevole proprio come Elliot, stranamente.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Igniorante ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti c’è anche questo da dire. Quelli sono giocatori ambiziosi che dubito vorranno restare per giocarsi (se va bene ma molto bene) un arrivo tra le prime quattro.
> ...


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Gennaio 2021)

Purtroppo la ricostruzione di [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] penso sia la più verosimile. Stessa identica cosa successa a noi, intorno al progetto stadio e alla riqualificazione del quartiere S.Siro gireranno decine di miliardi complessivamente, roba che giustificherebbe l'acquisto di Milan e Inter in modo funzionale a tale disegno.

Non ci voglio pensare ma più passa il tempo più mi sembra la ricostruzione più credibile e solitamente dietro queste super speculazioni ci sono soggetti per niente raccomandabili per essere gentili. Sarebbe brutto svegliarsi un giorno e scoprire che Milan e Inter siano stati i cavalli di ***** per lo stupro di Milano da parte di qualche gruppo malavitoso.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.



Nati tardi, nati dopo.. fregati dai cinesi dopo..
Sempre dopo di noi


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, c'è da dire che questi alieni gialli sono veramente una roba abominevole. A tuti i livelli.



Noi comuni mortali accendiamo la play station e ci facciamo la squadretta...questo Zhang l'ha comprata nella realtà, ed ora che ha visto quanto costa si è stufato del giocattolo e vuole spegnerlo. Pazzesco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> purtroppo credo non accadrà, vedrai che questo fondo sarà abbastanza compassionevole proprio come Elliot, stranamente.



Beh oddio, noi siamo al livello che siamo grazie alle capacità di Maldini, Massara e Moncada.

Gli indaisti non sono riusciti a costruire una squadra superiore al nostro livello attuale nonostante tutte le spese degli ultimi anni (enormemente superiori alle nostre post-Mirabelli, che comunque fu un mercato da buco nell’acqua praticamente totale), grazie anche ai soldi della Champions, quindi o trovano il loro Maldini oppure sarà dura, per loro, anche perché presto i soldi CL lì avremo pure noi, e per loro non ci sarà più Pantalone a pompargli dentro 80 milioni di euro all’anno freschi con sponsorizzazioni caserecce.


----------

